# Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog



## monikahelga (17. Jan. 2008)

Guten Tag allerseits,
ich bin ganz neu hier und hoffe, jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich möchte einen Miniteich anlegen und dachte an eine alte Zinkwanne. Jetzt lese ich aber sehr oft, dass man eine Zinkwanne eher nicht nehmen soll und wenn, dann müßte sie mit Folie ausgelegt oder lackiert werden. ABER es gibt auch Stimmen, die sagen, dass sie seit Jahren eine Zinkwanne benutzen ohne irgendwelche Vorkehrungen und alles sei bestens.

Hat denn jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit gesammelt und was ist denn nun richtig?

Oder soll man doch eher einen Holzbottich (halbes Faß od. ähnl.) nehmen?

Ich lese seit Tagen im Internet und komme irgendwie nicht weiter. 

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort.


----------



## Angsthase (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*

Hallo,

in Wikipedia steht etwas über die Gefahr von Weißrost. Du findest den Absatz unter "Nachbehandlung von verzinkten Oberflächen".

Eigene Erfahrungen damit habe ich nicht. Wir nutzen eine Zinkwanne lediglich für Blumen.


----------



## axel--s (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*

hallo,
auch wenn ich nichts zu deiner gestellten frage beitragen kann, aber was hältst du von einem hochteich aus holz, die dinger werden fast überall angeboten in den verschiedensten größen und preisklassen und sehen nach meinem geschmacksempfinden teilweise sehr gut aus, die teile gibt es in rund, sechseckig und gott weiß was für formen.
bin selbst am überlegen mir so ein teil als innenteich zuzulegen...grins...

gruß
axel


----------



## monikahelga (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*

Hallo Axel,
vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Solche vorgefertigten Hochteiche habe ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, bin aber noch nicht ganz überzeugt. Dachte ich könnte mir das anders und billiger "bauen".

Ich muss auch sagen, dass je mehr ich in diesem Forum lese desto klarer wird mir, dass ich hier etwas fehl am Platze bin. Aber war ein Versuch wert.

Viele Grüße
Monika


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*



			
				monikahelga schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss auch sagen, dass je mehr ich in diesem Forum lese desto klarer wird mir, dass ich hier etwas fehl am Platze bin. Aber war ein Versuch wert.


 
Hallo Monika,

dass Du hier bei uns fehl am Platze bist, will ich so nicht stehen lassen. Das Thema, ob nun Zinkwanne oder nicht lässt sich wahrscheinlich reduzieren auf die Frage: Ist es giftig für die Pflanzen, die eingesetzt werden sollen (wenn man von der Frage, ob die Wanne irgendwann doch einmal durchrostet absieht).

Wir haben ein ähnliches Thema hier schon behandelt, allerdings im Zusammenhang mit Schutzgittern, Du findest die erklärende Antwort *hier*. Und Eugen kann man, was Chemie angeht, absolut vertrauen.

Wir hoffen, das beantwortet Deine Frage wenigstens ein Bissel, wir sehen es so, dass dem Einsatz der Wanne nichts im Wege steht.

Nun wünschen wir Dir viel Spass bei der Umsetzung Deines Miniteiches ... und stell doch ruhig mal ein paar Bildchen ein, wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## monikahelga (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*

Liebe Claudia, liebe Ludwig,
vielen Dank für Euere Nachricht. Das hat auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen. 
Toll was Ihr da macht mit Euerem "Rheinhessischem Meer". 
In unserem letzten Garten in Hamburg hatten wir auch einen kleinen Teich. Völlig unbepflanzt und da habe ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Teich und Teichpflanzen und Teichbewohner (Frosch) gesammelt. Allerdings mußte ich den Frosch mehrmals retten. Wir haben auch permanente Mitbewohner, zwei damals junge Katzen, die dachten, der Frosch sei zum spielen für sie da.

Ich habe gerade vergeblich nach einem Foto von dem Teich geschaut. Kann leider nix finden. Und dann bin ich am hochladen von Fotos von den kitties am System gescheitert. 

Wir haben hier bei Ludwigsburg leider einen viel kleineren Garten und da wird nur der Miniteich eine Chance haben nachdem ich erst mal viele Pflanzen verbuddelt und Beete angelegt habe. Aber ich versuche mein Glück. 

Viele Grüße aus einem viel zu milden Baden Württemberg (sind bereits 11° um 9.35h).
Monika


----------



## Dodi (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich/Zinkwanne vs. Holztrog*

Guten Morgen, Monika!

Noch ein :willkommen von mir hier bei uns im Forum!

Warum denkst Du, dass Du hier etwas fehl am Platze bist?
Benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion und gebe Miniteich oder auch Kübelteich ein - da wirst Du eine Menge Beiträge finden und sehen, dass Du bei weitem nicht die einzige bist, die einen kleinen Teich ihr Eigen nennt. 

Die Größe ist doch auch gar nicht so wichtig. Auch ein kleiner Teich kann viel Freude machen.

Ich kann mich übrigens erinnern, dass ein Bekannter von mir auch eine alte (Zink?)-Badewanne im Garten eingegraben hatte. Schön bepflanzt sieht das nicht nur gut aus, sondern bietet obendrein noch Lebensraum für so einiges an Teichbewohnern!  

Also, nur Mut!


----------

